# CC DSG Program Update



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Was just told by one of my friends that has a 2012 DSG equipped cc that had his car in for the 10k service that the dealer performed an update to the DSG program on his car. He has reported some positive differences with the behavior of the transmission while shifting; anyone else had this update performed yet?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

interesting...let's keep this updated; if true, it may apply to 2010-2011 model....?ic:


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Do you or anyone here have the TSB number or link?


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm interested with any updates on this topic. I'd love my DSG to be a bit better.


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Same here. I'm
Looking forward to seeing if anyone else has gotten the update


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got mine updates. 2 days ago , for sure I noticed lil bit difference 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Yeah, it's been out for 2 weeks now.


http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27400


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone know if this will mess with my apr tune. Or is it a direct update through the trans


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

what would be the TSB number? i checked the VW website and nothing came up. I also emailed VWoA....i'll see what their response going to be.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

ptfern said:


> Yeah, it's been out for 2 weeks now.
> 
> 
> http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=27400


WOW that OP is a douche! I had to stop reading the thread. Ah, nice and comfy back here on vortex - happy thanksgiving everyone, remember to think about what you're thankful for :heart:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks like mine is affected, there is a pdf for VIN range.

http://nismofiesta.com/russ/DSG.pdf


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

nstabl said:


> WOW that OP is a douche! I had to stop reading the thread. Ah, nice and comfy back here on vortex - happy thanksgiving everyone, remember to think about what you're thankful for :heart:


People here are a lot more mature than any other GTI forums. We argue tastefully where kids on the other forums are... well kids. Enjoy  :beer:


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine is definitely affected as well. Thanks Milan for posting that very helpful .PDF link. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone out there.


----------



## TriCCTanker (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine qualifies for sure. I don't expect a night and day difference. However, the improvement however slight can't hurt. Happy Thanksgiving...and for those who live in Texas...B.T.H.O. t.u....game start at 7 CST.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for posting. I wonder if the dealership deny there's such update if we, the consumers call and ask about it.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

So I did get a reply from VWoA customer care, the rep stated there's no open campaign for the DSG for my car. My vin falls under the bracket. Should I mention the pdf to VWoA as proof of software update/TSB on it? 

Has anyone called their dealership on his/her 2010-2012 model?


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

Epence said:


> So I did get a reply from VWoA customer care, the rep stated there's no open campaign for the DSG for my car. My vin falls under the bracket. Should I mention the pdf to VWoA as proof of software update/TSB on it?
> 
> Has anyone called their dealership on his/her 2010-2012 model?


That is weird, I would talk to your servicing dealership about the service bulletin and interest making an appointment to having it performed and see what they say.


----------



## IRON GRAY CC (Feb 16, 2010)

it is an RVU (required vehicle update) & the # is 37G2 not all CC's are affected.
it is only covered under the new vehicle warranty.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

That PDF made me feel like I was checking my lottery numbers. And, I won!

:beer:


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*CC*

I took mine in today and my VIN was included in that notice but the VW dealership said it had all the most recent updates. I emailed them a copy of the PDF just now and asked them to double check to so I will see what they say.

Mine is a 2010 CC Sport 2.0t DSG


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

How could that possibly be? The update didn't come out until early November.....unless you somehow had your car in for service in the last 2-3 weeks and I think you would remember that! Or the dealer is comparing your software version to the old file. Geez.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

Alppasta said:


> How could that possibly be? The update didn't come out until early November.....unless you somehow had your car in for service in the last 2-3 weeks and I think you would remember that! Or the dealer is comparing your software version to the old file. Geez.


Dealers are ****ing stupid sometimes. And this might be them just being plain lazy and BSing you. Don't take that from them. I've had so many bad experiences lately with the management at my dealership (Valencia) :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## pfeifstudd (Dec 23, 2010)

*cc*

So i got my car back from the shop yesterday and they said no update was needed even though i took in the TSB and showed that my VIN fell in that range.

I really didn't have anything else to say other than OK


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

any one have any luck w their dealership yet? Hope to have a fews days around Christmas, but I don't think the muppets at my dealership will have a clue. not sure they know what a TSB is :banghead:


----------



## mlk411 (Sep 29, 2011)

Jhawkcclux said:


> any one have any luck w their dealership yet? Hope to have a fews days around Christmas, but I don't think the muppets at my dealership will have a clue. not sure they know what a TSB is :banghead:


yup, my dealer knew exactly what i was talking about. they said the update takes up to 45 minutes.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

i also was pleasant surprised, i did the "reflesh" yesterday, in and out in 45 min.


----------



## mtm_cc (Sep 16, 2010)

airmax1 said:


> i also was pleasant surprised, i did the "reflesh" yesterday, in and out in 45 min.


Did you notice any difference?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

to early to notice any difference, i just drove home from the dealership yesterday, i will drove today to work (40 miles round trip) stay tuned.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i called the dealership, they said there's no recall/TSB for the CC...same as e-mail from VWoA customer care.

maybe i should print out the PDF, bring it to the dealership and demand the latest software. The reps probably know no more than what we know on VW knowledge, at least CC/TSI/DSG mechanics.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Extremely smooth up shifting and downshifting, maybe to smooth...very different from what i was use to (i have 7700 miles on my CC). Seems to be cut the delay in first gear from the drive by wire, not sure why, but the car feels like moving faster, lighter, different, i start to like her better now. :thumbup:


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I just got mine done last Friday, I really dunno if there is any difference yet. In the past few days, I think it feels more responsive or it could just be me knowing an update was done...


----------



## Isellem (Jan 23, 2004)

I had mine done last Friday and it certainly shifts smoother and when you use the tiptronic or sport mode it's much more precise. My shift in tiptronic mode previously jolted hard when down shifting into 2nd but now it's seemless, so every gear seems more accurate. Makes me enjoy the DSG more:thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

did all of you receive a letter in mail or email? Seems like people who have 2011 and 2012 receive the updates....:screwy: any 2010 peeps out there with update?


----------



## mlk411 (Sep 29, 2011)

I want to say I notice a slight improvement, but it could be in my head. In any event, it's not an earth-shattering difference.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

man...how the hell did the 2011/2012s get software update earlier than 2010...especially the dsg transmissions are the same. :screwy:


----------



## shark1048 (Nov 10, 2009)

*DSG update*

Well I had my 2011 r line done this past Monday Dec 5th. The Service number (Campaign Code) 37G2 is what they used.
As I drove out of the dealer it certainly felt like the peddle was very light as compared to before. It is a nice software upgrade!
BTW, I am from Montreal Canada


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

had my 2011 CC Lux limited done...and i dont like it..it feels like its torque limited or something...like it doesnt Free roll as easy in lower gears..feels like the engine braking is engaged...
i got it done while i was having my oil changed...didn't touch the wheels brakes or suspension..and my car is completely stock..so i dont think its a dragging brake or anything like that....it's definitely a slightly different car from what i drove to a dealership that day..i hope its just having to relearn my driving personality


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine is scheduled for next Thursday (the only time I could find). I will do my best to evaluate and report then.


----------



## animalmother365 (Oct 6, 2006)

I just got mine done today on my 2011 lux, I'm taking it on a trip to Charlotte from Myrtle Beach tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted. It was by complete surprise that they did it. I looked at my receipt and there it was, "customer requests we perform rvu-37g2 dsg software update per vw criteria 01-02". I did complain that the transmission felt "sloppy" from a dead take off or a low speed rolling take off. They told me that I needed to get used to driving the dsg. And I have kinda got used to it, I hope it didn't cnange things too much. Oh and by the way the car has 7,500 miles on it now and I've had the car for about 9 months. This service was pre scheduled when i purchased the car.


----------



## animalmother365 (Oct 6, 2006)

animalmother365 said:


> I just got mine done today on my 2011 lux, I'm taking it on a trip to Charlotte from Myrtle Beach tomorrow. I'll keep everyone posted. It was by complete surprise that they did it. I looked at my receipt and there it was, "customer requests we perform rvu-37g2 dsg software update per vw criteria 01-02". I did complain that the transmission felt "sloppy" from a dead take off or a low speed rolling take off. They told me that I needed to get used to driving the dsg. And I have kinda got used to it, I hope it didn't cnange things too much. Oh and by the way the car has 7,500 miles on it now and I've had the car for about 9 months. This service was pre scheduled when i purchased the car.



I just got back from watching the Panthers give away another half time lead to Atlanta:banghead:. Anyways the car feels completely different from a dead stop. I wonder why it wasn't this way from the beginning? The only real problem I have ever had with the car is now fixed, now if i could do something to fix the road noise.:thumbup:


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

road noise = tires...get different and better tires (Touring) as far as road noise is concerned


----------



## animalmother365 (Oct 6, 2006)

damionmyst said:


> road noise = tires...get different and better tires (Touring) as far as road noise is concerned


I kinda guessed the tires were crap, there the only set of continental tires I've ever owned. Any suggestions?


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

actually i have no idea..i have Conti's on mine and i dont find them that loud to be honest..


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Update*

At dealership now. Said that this 'recall' has been cancelled and they don't do it anymore:banghead: 
They said, if I was 'having issues' they could do it under warranty and perform the update. What a bunch of bs. I had to tell them the car was bucking during downshifts, blah blah blah. 
Why does VW put us thru this crap. Just fix the damn car. Stay tuned, we will see what they do and how it drives


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

well, that went well 
after an hour and a half, they came out and told me that the R part of RVUTB does mean "required", but required doesn't mean they will necessarily do the required update. They tried to do it anyway, and after 3 unsuccesful attempts, getting error message ERP0203E, they gave up. They tried to call VWoA, but they were closed today, a Thursday (no explantion why)
what a bunch of muppets!! They want me to bring it in again next week and they will try to get VWoA on the phone...no, you will call VWoA first, and get it figured out and THEN I will come in and you WILL fix it. I have no mods, fall under the VIN requirements.
I knew what I was getting into when I bought another VW, but they never cease to amaze me at how low VW service sets the bar, and still mangae to trip over it. :facepalm:

Any one else experience this, or amI just the lucky one?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

anyone know if this update will affect an APR flash?? As I understand they update through OBD


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

nstabl said:


> anyone know if this update will affect an APR flash?? As I understand they update through OBD


I'm
Wondering the same thing


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

nstabl said:


> anyone know if this update will affect an APR flash?? As I understand they update through OBD


From what I gather from the long thread at the MK6 forums, this update doesn't involve the ECU (or OBDII) so tunes should be safe. Not 100% on that, but it does make sense.


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Going in for an oil change on the 26th and asked the service manager if he can perform this TSB... he said not unless if there's something wrong with the car. I told him there is, while I was on the phone I couldn't think of anything fast enough other than it keeps lurching forward. He agreed and said yes that's a well known problem and we can certainly see what we can do for you. He then proceeds to tell me it might be TSB related and he will look into it when I bring it in for service. 

We'll see what happens...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

and still no 2010 people have this TSB done...


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

*It looks like this update is suspended.*

It looks like this update is suspended.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

yes, that is what they told me yesterday. If you tell them " the gearbox is slushy, jerky, or shifting weird" they will perform the update. (or in my case, not perform it because "it wouldn't take"??)

they said that there would be more coming out on this once they sort a few things out at VW. whatever the hell that means :screwy:


----------



## Marhey (Jun 26, 2011)

I dropped mine off this morning along with the document attached earlier in this thread showing the bulletin 37G2. I was not even out of the parking lot when the service adviser called me and said the update is suspended until further notice (as already posted above). He printed off the suspend notification document for me too. Oh well, time for the waiting game. But its better to get it done right than have problems after flashing a bad patch.


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

They plugged me in yesterday and stated that the new software was not required. I talked to the tech and he told me not every VIN in the string is impacted and that they are instructed to plug in and check for the software version installed on every car that comes in within that VIN string.
No update needed in my case. Actually mine has gotten much smoother since I drove the car home brand new, probably has a learning curve...........or I do.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Interesting, keeping my fingers crossed for the update soon. I really want have smooth shifting in tiptronic mode - only in downshift from 3rd to 2nd to 1st, and pick up speed from 5-10mph rolling*.

*Not sure if some people notice, rolling between 5 to 10mph from slowing down, the transmission stays in 2nd gear, feels like burning the clutch struggling as you rev it from ~1.5k rpm to 2.5k rpm to shift to 3rd gear. 

I'm not sure if anyone's with me on that^. Any thought?


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

earnhardtfan77 said:


> Anyone know if this will mess with my apr tune. Or is it a direct update through the trans


through the tcm


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

Epence said:


> thanks for posting. I wonder if the dealership deny there's such update if we, the consumers call and ask about it.


are you just being a douche. this applies to specific part numbers and software levels. not all tcm's will get the update even if you get a letter. i pulled up my vin and i have the update, but my tcm does not apply. even if the dealer tries, the german servers online will not update a tcm that does not need it.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Rangod said:


> are you just being a douche. this applies to specific part numbers and software levels. not all tcm's will get the update even if you get a letter. i pulled up my vin and i have the update, but my tcm does not apply. even if the dealer tries, the german servers online will not update a tcm that does not need it.


Umm..what made you think i was being a douche? Anyway, if you saw the pdf file in first page, you'll see the the chart of vin number bracket, mine falls within the bracket, but dealership and VWoA (yes, I emailed them as well) mentioned, there's no such update. I kept posting because I just want people to see and post updates.


----------



## terryengine (Dec 14, 2011)

not yet.. still waiting


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

Epence said:


> Umm..what made you think i was being a douche? Anyway, if you saw the pdf file in first page, you'll see the the chart of vin number bracket, mine falls within the bracket, but dealership and VWoA (yes, I emailed them as well) mentioned, there's no such update. I kept posting because I just want people to see and post updates.


your are not earnhardtfan77. he come out of the gate saying the the dealer would deny the existence of an update. what a douche. my vin also falls within the vin alocation, however vw "rolls out" these updates in waves. the later your vin the later your update will show in the electronic repair manual. if the update does not show the dealer cannot do the update. my vin does not show yet as i have a 2012 cc. it wil show up later as will yours. patience grasshopper.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just had the update.....but I cant tell a difference.....??!?!

sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ☞☏ บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

believe me, i have patience. I just want to see this thread often and want to see more udpates. :wave:


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

Epence said:


> believe me, i have patience. I just want to see this thread often and want to see more udpates. :wave:


 i want my dsg to shift better like some of the guys are saying theirs shifts. i have checked my pat number and software and i am not eligible for the update. i even attempted the update anyway and the servers in Germany denied me.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

i went in there and talked to them about the downshifting problem, they said they were going to replace my mechatronics unit again, its in backorder though, will take about a month to come in.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

ok if you do the Mech unit change...TELL them you want to replace the filter while they are doing the change and you'll pay for the filter...they have to do all new fluid when they do the mech change...When they did the Mech unit on my GTI and R32 i didnt know and found out later when it came time for the filter change.. I could have done it then and would have only had to pay for the filter...but since the filter didnt get changed then...id have to pay for the full DSG service...filter and fluid since the filter is internal...even though the fluid was changed 10k before that...WHAT BS right!!??? atleast give me the option! i asked them why didnt they give me the option..their answer...well it wasnt due to be changed yet...Ahole..


----------



## greynj (Jun 9, 2011)

*DSG Update*

Found this thread today and was hoping to hear good news from those who had the update performed. Based on the comments of this being "suspended", I didn't expect too much when I called the dealer to inquire.

I said I had heard there was something pending that would address my concerns with the DSG - he checked his records for my VIN - told me there was an open recall on my car (probably not the correct term accordong to VW) related to 37G2 and scheduled me for service next week.

Will keep you posted -


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

I am calling vw tomorrow to find out what the deal is. I had mine to the dealer today , they said they cant update it until they get a new software from vw?

I have to find out asap my warranty has only a few miles left on it, he said mine is one that needs the update, claims they were doing them and had to stop , that some were worse after the update than before, so vw told them to stop.

I have to make sure they document all this ( written) so when its available I dont end up out of pocket for the service.


----------



## greynj (Jun 9, 2011)

Had the update performed yesterday. They referred to it as the DSG Software Update campaign. 

My impression so far is that it seems to shift smoother on the way up through the grears, not as much "jumping" to the next gear. Also seems less clunky when rolling down or away from a stop. I had previously had a couple instances when rolling forward it felt like it was out of gear and then get the lurch forward.

There's a longer trip planned for this weekend so I'll provide additional details if warranted.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

greynj said:


> Had the update performed yesterday. They referred to it as the DSG Software Update campaign.
> 
> My impression so far is that it seems to shift smoother on the way up through the grears, not as much "jumping" to the next gear. Also seems less clunky when rolling down or away from a stop. I had previously had a couple instances when rolling forward it felt like it was out of gear and then get the lurch forward.
> 
> There's a longer trip planned for this weekend so I'll provide additional details if warranted.


Jumping and clunking???!?!? 

sεทт ƒяo๓ ๓γ ƒøทε บsiทg Taptalk!!


----------



## W_chubick (Aug 19, 2011)

I had my dealer complete this flash during my 10k service. My wifes biggest and only complaint about the car is the DSG. Well, after she picked the car up from the dealer,she was pleaseantly surprised by the difference. I have also noticed a difference, the shift points are softer and smoother, the down shift is not jerky anymore while in sport.


----------



## mciggy (Nov 27, 2010)

What is the official name for this so that I can tell my dealer?


----------



## W_chubick (Aug 19, 2011)

I told my dealer to complete the DSG software update. They checked VIN and completed.


----------



## kookers (Jul 2, 2011)

I had my dealer perform the DSG update approx 1 month ago. I have noticed smoother shifts without hesitation, but it also appears to have lost a little of the "punchy" aggressive acceleration when you mash the pedal firmly. I have also noticed a slight decrease in MPG as well. I'm curious if others have noticed these subtle changes as well. Overall, still very pleased with the update!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel exactly the same..


----------



## vchiera (Jan 2, 2012)

Update completed, slightly better throttle response.

2.0T


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Went to dealer... stupid serviceman doesnt have an idea abt it... even though my VIN falls in the line he says "there isnt any recall for ur car". I told him that the car lurches and kind of hesistate when at low speed below 25 speciall traffic light.
SO i have a loaner right now. Also car is getting checked for sunroof noise, rattle squeak from headliner and DRLS no working.
Hope the service agent solves it hes seems like very dumb , dosent even know how to turn on the car.. can u belive and its says he is VW certified...???


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

yeaaah...id run from that place...go to another dealer


----------



## Davidoconn (Aug 31, 2011)

My dealer is doing this today. They said it is still an active TSB.


----------



## Renovattio (Jan 19, 2011)

yep, just got the dsg update done yesterday. I took the car in for the 20k service and I did not even ask about the software update, the service advisor told me about it, asked me to sign the paperwork and I was out of there. 

Picked up the car at the end of the day. and right away I noticed the stiffer gas pedal. Also, the jerkiness when you are coming to a stop in the lower gears is gone. Much smoother dsg....

Art


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow my dealer sucks, do u guys have the tsb number?


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Track5tar said:


> Wow my dealer sucks, do u guys have the tsb number?


i dont think it's 2010 batch yet (at least that's what i think). i even contacted VWoA, none whatsoever.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Done it. WAY BETTER. This is the way it should have been from the beginning . Much smoother and direct. No more sloppiness and jerkiness. I'm hoping it also fixed the false neutral issue I was having, we'll see.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

Epence said:


> i dont think it's 2010 batch yet (at least that's what i think). i even contacted VWoA, none whatsoever.


bummer, you'd think they would do old to new lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

where to find the range of the vin# that falls into the updae category? 
*that PDF dsnt open anymore


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

I don't know if this actually works. 

http://www.vw.com/en/owners/parts-and-accessories/protection/recalls-campaigns.html


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

THANKS FOR THE LINK MAN! 

Tried. 
Result: 
There are no current recalls for your vehicle 

as far as i understood its not a recal but suggested upgrade.... so not sure if it would come up with that link. but thank you anyways!


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

nstabl said:


> Dealers are ****ing stupid sometimes. And this might be them just being plain lazy and BSing you. Don't take that from them. I've had so many bad experiences lately with the management at my dealership (Valencia) :facepalm::facepalm:


dont be a douche. whether or not your vehicle gets an update is dependent on the software version number loaded in the dsg control module (mechatronic) not your vin number. while your vin may fall into the range of "check the software version" that does not mean you will definetly get an update. so check the attitude about the dealer until you know what your talking about.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Rangod said:


> *dont be a douche.* whether or not your vehicle gets an update is dependent on the software version number loaded in the dsg control module (mechatronic) not your vin number. while your vin may fall into the range of "check the software version" that does not mean you will definetly get an update. * so check the attitude about the dealer until you know what your talking about.*


Since when did dealers need defending? Keep it civil, or you might get tossed


----------

